# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحَّة حديث: "من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم"؟

## يزيد الموسوي

"من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين، فليس منهم"
هذا الحديث كثيرا ما نسمعه على ألسنة الخطباء 
منسوبا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
فماذا عنه؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يصحَّ فيه شيءٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة (309-312) ووهَّى جميع طرقه ومروياته.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويغني عن هذا الحديث الأحاديث الصَّحيحة الواردة في هذا الباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كحديث أبي موسى ررر عند البخاري أنَّ النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال: «المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشدُّ بعضه بعضًا، وشبَّك بين أصابعه».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكحديث النعمان بن بشير ررر عندهما أنَّ النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال: «مَثَلُ المؤمنين في توادّهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد، إذا اشتكى منه عضوٌ تَدَاعى له سائر الجسد بالسَّهر والحُمّى».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي روايةٍ لمسلم: «المؤمنون كرجلٍ واحدٍ، إن اشتكى رأسُهُ تَدَاعَى له سائر الجسد بالحُمَّى والسَّهر».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وحديث أنسٍ ررر عند البخاري أنَّ النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال: «لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحبَّ لأخيه ما يحبَّ لنفسه».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكحديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما عند مسلم أنَّ النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال: «إنَّه لم يكن نبيٌّ قبلي إلَّا كان حقًّا عليه أن يدلَّ أمَّته على خير ما يعلمه لهم، وينذرهم شرَّ ما يعلمه لهم، وإنَّ أمَّتكم هذه جعل عافيتها في أوّلها وسيصيب آخرها بلاءٌ وأمور تنكرونها، وتجيء فتنةٌ فيرقِّق بعضها بعضًا، وتجيء الفتنة فيقول المؤمن: هذه مهلكتي! ثم تنكشف، وتجيء الفتنة فيقول المؤمن: هذه.. هذه! فمن أحبَّ أن يُزَحْزَح عن النَّار ويدخل الجنَّة فلْتَأتِه منيَّتُه وهو يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، وليأت إلى النَّاس الذي يحبُّ أن يُؤتَى إليه..» الحديث.

----------


## الحاج مصطفى

ولكن يغني عنه جميع الشواهد من الكتاب والسنة التي تدعو المؤمنين إلى التحابب والتراحم ، ومراعاة الأخوة الإيمانية فيما بينهم ، ومنها قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ ) الحجرات/10 ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَثَلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي تَوَادِّهِمْ وَتَرَاحُمِهِمْ وَتَعَاطُفِهِمْ مَثَلُ الْجَسَدِ إِذَا اشْتَكَى مِنْهُ عُضْوٌ تَدَاعَى لَهُ سَائِرُ الْجَسَدِ بِالسَّهَرِ وَالْحُمَّى ) رواه البخاري (6011) ومسلم (2586)
والله أعلم .
*منقووول*

----------


## محمدمحمودالسالك

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فينا وفيكم وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال والأقوال ورزقنا الله وإياكم الإخلاص والقبول في جميع أعمالنا وأقوالنا

----------


## العربي بن كريم عليان

وكل هذا في قوله تعالى:(( والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة ويطيعون الله ورسوله أولئك سيرحمهم الله إن الله عزيز حكيم ( 71 ) سورة التوبة71

----------

